# Urgent help!! Pigeon found ill!!



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello .I found a sick pigeon under my building and I bought it home. It was about 3-4 months old.At first it had nasal discharge so I cleaned it with warm water. The eyes were swollen so I gave it eye drops. The next morning it's eyes were sealed shut and I opened the eyelids using buds and warm drinking water. The eyelids opened and a cheesy like discharge came and i cleaned it. It was then able to see clearly. After that day it was fine. it had no nasal discharge or eye discharge its eye were open and clear but having little swell around the eyes. I am giving it bird 'Genta-Dex' for its eyes. It's sick but. I don't know the reason but I just want to know what sickness it has. It try's to eat by itself but it has pain or itching while eating. It grooms its body . Since it has problem eating, I am giving it boiled peas about 40-60 peas. It also drinks lot of water. I am giving it vitamin water 'Bephar' . Please tell what sickness this is at the earliest. 

I am attaching a photo of the pigeon and its poop after feeding peas.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

This is the picture of the pigeon


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I also feed it with birds food.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rose quartz, thank you for helping the poor bird! Sounds like you are doing everything right. Couldn't tell much from the photo except that the tail,position looks droopy. Could you pls post a photo of the birds droppings? Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you looked down the birds throat? Do you see any kind of lesion, any bald spots around the head or neck/throat? Is the bird digesting his food, crop emptying, pooping well?

I would treat with canker meds- since you mention "cheesy like discharge", as this very well be canker and needs immediate treatment, with metrodonidazole and/or spartrix tabs. This disease can destroy tissue and kill bird. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm

Here are some products for treatment, which may, or may not be available in your area.http://siegelpigeons.com/catalog-canker.html*


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought it had ornithosis so I gave it lincospectin. After that it went poop like this.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I looked down its throat the day i received it. And there was little canker. I removed and cleaned its mouth and throat with betadine solution( oral purpose) . I gave it metradinazole incase it had internal canker for two days. I stopped it after that because its poop did not show any resemblance of pigeon having canker. I dont know if it has spots on its head sir. I will send the picture of its head. Please do reply at the earliest.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I looked down its throat the day I received it . And there was little canker. I removed and cleaned its mouth and throat with betadine solution. I gave it metradinazole for two days and then I stopped because it's poop did not show any resemblance of pigeon having canker. I don't know if it has spots on its head sir. I will just send the picture of its head.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

The cheesy like substance came only that one time and it stopped. No more after that. Sir can you tell any other food I can give him to boost its health?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It's head is slightly shacking. I don't know what is the reason.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

The feathers around the left ear are slightly puffed and I can sense a swell.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Two days is not enough, if you found canker down the throat the bird has canker and needs medicinal treatment. 

The bird needs metrodonidazole for at least 4 days and 50 mg for dose, but depends on weight of bird. How much does the bird weigh? What is the dosage you gave? 

The bird needs a good pigeon seed mix or wild bird seed. Keep bird warm.*


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I think it has internal ear infection because it has pain while it try's to eat food by itself. As mentioned earlier the feathers around the left ear were puffed. I am not sure about my opinion . Please help me at the earliest.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

The bird is thin. Please see the picture I uploaded earlier.please tell how much medicine should be given approximately. I didn't see any canker after that and it's poop did not show any signs of canker. Please reply at the earliest.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Did you check the head of the pigeon in the picture sir? Does it have any spots sir? It's head is slightly shacking when it grooms its body. Please tell me the reason for it.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

This is the picture of its recent poop.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't give a med once or twice. When you do that, all you do is to help the bad bacteria or parasite to build a resistance to the drug. It comes back stronger and harder to cure. 
As Skyking mentioned, treat for canker, which is probably causing all of this. By looking at him, I would say that 50 mg once daily would be fine. I would treat for 10 days to be sure. Won't hurt him.

Also, never remove canker nodules from a birds throat. You can cause a major bleed and even kill the bird. It has happened.
Sometimes Metronidazole can cause vomiting on an empty crop, so better to feed him first, then medicate.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I will start the medication but yesterday when I was feeding it birds food at night it passed a solid good poop . How to be sure it's canker?? Besides I mention earlier about its left ear feather were puffed and I can sense a swell. Could it be an ear infection? because of the pain or itching from the ear, it's head is slightly shaking. It try's to eat by itself but it couldn't. 
I am attaching the picture of the solid poop


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rosequartz said:


> I will start the medication but yesterday when I was feeding it birds food at night it passed a solid good poop .* How to be sure it's canker??* Besides I mention earlier about its left ear feather were puffed and I can sense a swell. Could it be an ear infection? because of the pain or itching from the ear, it's head is slightly shaking. It try's to eat by itself but it couldn't.
> I am attaching the picture of the solid poop



Canker is very common, and can cause all of these symptoms. If it were my bird, I would treat for canker with Metronidazole, 50 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. If you want to be SURE that is all it is, then take the bird to a vet. Without a vet, and tests, you cannot be sure of anything. So you start where it makes sense.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird will need to be fed more if it is skinny (at least 4 to 5 times per day-a tablespoon of pigeon seed or wild bird seed, give the bird access to seed 24/7). as that will cause it to be weak. Keep bird warm, and do treat for canker, as canker can kill the bird.*


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks jay 3 and skyeking for your replies. I just wanted to be sure because it did not have any problems swallowing the food and it did not put any poop resembling to canker. It's head is slightly shaking I don't know why. It always scratches its ears. I think it has ear infections. Can you tell the symptoms of ear infection cause I didn't get anything in the web or much experienced with pigeon illness. It grooms its body . It tries to take food but throws it out because it's head was shaking. Please tell me the reason for these problems at the earliest.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Can you tell me the reason why it is shaking its head ????????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rosequartz said:


> Can you tell me the reason why it is shaking its head ????????


*Bird may be cold-not warm enough, weak-from being thin, and/or canker is spreading, or could be ear mites, or infection. BEST to get diagnosis from avian vet.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try the Metronidazole, then see how she is doing. Yes, it's always better to see a vet as they can do tests.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It's head is shaking . It's trys to eat but it spits it out. I am very scared what to do. Please help me at the earliest.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It's active and warm. But it cannot fly properly. 
I will attach its picture again. Thus is how she looks after given metridinazole.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

When she grooms her body the head shakes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty bird! Hope she is all better soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird doesn't want to eat because it isn't feeling well. Treat it and see if she does any better. It does take time. Are you treating it with the Metro?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

The avian vet over here is too too costly. They don't know anything about pigeons and doves. Can you answer my query? If there is ear infection will the pigeon have pain while eating or its head shakes? Because my pigeon takes seeds and after that due to the head shake or pain it spitts it out. Please reply fast


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I have started metro and today is the second day of its treatment with metro


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Is there anything else I can do????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe he is just spitting it out because he doesn't want it. They do that. They poke through to find what they like. We would have to be able to see him doing it. If he isn't eating you will have to hand feed him. Using defrosted peas which have been defrosted and warmed is the easiest way.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes that's what I am feeding it. Along with birds food. He wants to eat the seeds but he can't because his head is shaking.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I am giving him civet metrodinazole . Is it fine?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

What are the improvements seen when given metronidazole? I don't know that's why I am asking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many mg. are you giving him? That just doesn't make sense that he can't eat because pain is making his head shake. It's difficult to know what is going on when we can't see him.
You may just be reading his actions that way.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It does make sense. It had pain but now there is something new. It is rounding in circles (sometimes). It's head is also shaking . I am afraid . Is it pmv?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I found the similar symptoms of pmv to ear infection. I can't be sure. What to do?????!!?? I am getting so annoyed and tensioned. The pigeon is so active. It runs here and there and makes big and small jumps. Sometimes it flew. I am worried about its neck condition and why is it turning in circles. It isn't salmonella . Than what could it be??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you know it isn't salmonella?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It isn't salmonella because :

1. It's poop is brown and solid. Because of the bird seeds.
2. It's not wet and doesn't vomit or have diarrhea.
3. It's poop is not highlighting green.
4.its active
5.it grooms its body which a unhealthy pigeon won't do.
6. It makes big and small jumps and fly at short distances.

Another thing was noticed today. Today it was grooming its body and quill covered with blood came out.
I attached the pic of it. Just see it. Is it any problem because I didn't see and injuries elsewhere on its body.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello???? Can anyone please help me?? I want to save its life please!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

While feathers grow, they have blood in them, and if one should break or come out, it will bleed. When the feather is finished growing, the blood supply will dry up.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I mentioned earlier that it's head was shaking. I have a pmv pigeon (cured and flying) in my living room. This pigeon is in my bedroom. I held its head in its seed plate and it ate some. It sometimes twists its neck when it grooms its body. Sometimes it moves in circles is it pmv? Or any another sickness


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It has some symptoms of pmv like turning in circles head twisting(not fully twisting) head shaking. But it's poop is not a green solid in a pool of water. I m scared. What to do. It's poop is brown with white cap. It puts big poop cause my mom feeds it with peas(boiled) and corn and garlic for reduce inflammation and acts as antibiotic. Today is it fourth day of metro. Can I stop it by today end because I think it is enough? I told I had a pmv pigeon which is cured and is flying. When my mom bought it from the street and it had pmv. My mom held its neck and helped it to peck seeds. My mom tried that method to this pigeon and it was able to eat few seeds today. It's thin so I am worried is it pmv??


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Please reply I need your help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't start a treatment and then stop it early. You only hurt the bird when you do that. I don't even know how much Metro the bird is getting daily. And he doesn't need garlic daily either. Too much will harm him. If you want to know for sure what he has, then you need tests done. Without which you are guessing. You have said that it's droppings are not that of salmonella. Well they aren't that of PMV either.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the help. He is doing great. I found another baby pigeon today. It has canker in its throat. I removed it but there is little deep in which I can't remove. Its beak is open. I gave it ORS but it drank little and some are coming through its nose. It's inhaling it. What should I do? I gave it cerelac little by little but it drank some and it started sleeping. I am confused how would I feed it? Its beak is open too. I am gonna start metro today but I want to feed it heavily. How can I do it? I am using pillar but it has canker deep.its breathing also gives little sound. Please help me at the earliest!


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It has breathing problems as well. Help me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have probably gotten liquid down in it's lungs. You have to be careful when feeding, as they can be easily aspirated. If he is open beak breathing, then it is probably aspiration. And as for the canker nodules, you don't remove them, as you can cause a serious bleed and kill them. 
How old is the baby? Picture?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Since I removed the canker, he is closing his breaking now. I am giving him metro. Can u tell me any heavy food I can give him other than cerelac?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rosequartz said:


> Since I removed the canker, he is closing his breaking now. I am giving him metro. Can u tell me any heavy food I can give him other than cerelac?


*Have you tried this method? We have found it to be the best for hand/force feeding. It is least stressful and you don't have to give water after. Frozen peas, (that are thawed, drained and warmed)

The bird does not have to be hydrated after, you just a pea on tongue and allow bird to close beak and swallow and repeat,15 times check link

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm:*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas all depends on the age of the bird. How old is he? Its lots easier to help if you answer our questions.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you please post a photo? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It also depends on the canker. It could be enough to block solid food going down.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

My mom gave it peas. It didn't swallow. It just kept it in its mouth. It didn't know how to swallow peas. The canker is deep down stuck hard on its tonsils. I tried but u have mentioned earlier in ur posts that it should not be removed because it may cause bleeding. What should I do? Will medicine do the trick? Peas is not working for it. Any other heavy food I can give it to withstand the medicine? I am giving it nestle cerelac. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

The picture


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rosequartz said:


> My mom gave it peas. It didn't swallow. It just kept it in its mouth. It didn't know how to swallow peas. The canker is deep down stuck hard on its tonsils. I tried but u have mentioned earlier in ur posts that it should not be removed because it may cause bleeding. What should I do? Will medicine do the trick? Peas is not working for it. Any other heavy food I can give it to withstand the medicine? I am giving it nestle cerelac. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


*Are you giving the peas per instructions???? Frozen peas that have been thawed, drained and warmed?*


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes . It can't swallow because the canker is in the tonsils. It causes it pain. It still doesn't know how to swallow it . It knows only to suck the cerelac. Is there anything I can do to get the canker away.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I noticed something today. There was little water coming from its mouth. Is it its saliva? Because it's kind of sticky.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It's not at all heavy. She is like air. Anything I can give her heavy and easy to swallow? We are going to give her boiled warm peas today along with metro and cerelac. There is water coming from her nose as well. What should I do? I am confused


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

This is her poop...


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

This is her after one day coming to us...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rosequartz said:


> My mom gave it peas. It didn't swallow. It just kept it in its mouth. It didn't know how to swallow peas. The canker is deep down stuck hard on its tonsils. I tried but u have mentioned earlier in ur posts that it should not be removed because it may cause bleeding. What should I do? Will medicine do the trick? Peas is not working for it. Any other heavy food I can give it to withstand the medicine? I am giving it nestle cerelac. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


*
How much Metro are you using?*

Make sure the cerelac doesn't contain milk products, as the pigeon cannot digest it.

You can also feed baby food peas which come in a jar.
You didn't feed the peas right. You have to put them in his mouth and push to the back of the throat and over the tongue, and he will swallow. If you don't do that, then he will throw them out. But if the canker is too much down there, then they could get stuck, so I wouldn't use peas at this point. 
Use the cereal or baby food peas, or even mix them together.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes the canker is deep down on her tonsils. It can be seen in the skin. When will the canker go? Unless we remove it, will get cured by medicines? She is a baby . I am giving her metro which is civet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*Do you not know what dose you are giving the bird?*

Of course the medicine should cure it, as that is what it is for. But only if you are giving the right amount.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bird is over drinking, then take the water away, and offer it to the bird several times a day. Don't let it drink it all. Just enough. Otherwise the crop will be filled with water, and water will come back up and pour out of its beak and nose and he can aspirate.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to try Kaytees baby bird food or put defrosted peas in a blender and try that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Stop thinking about removing it. You can remove one that isn't ready, and cause a bleed so bad that it will kill the bird. If giving the correct amount of medication, it will take care of it. 
*Will you answer the question please. How much are you giving the bird? HOW MANY MG?* AND HOW ARE YOU GIVING IT? If you are not giving enough, it won't do any good. Also, should be in tablets, so that you can be sure she is getting enough. In the drinking water is not as effective. Also if the bird is over drinking, it can aspirate with a crop full of water. In which case you would need to pull the water. So then he wouldn't be getting any if it were in the drinking water.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for not answering. I will be straight. I am giving her chevi- col. Canker capsules. One tablet per day. It says it is dimetridazole composition: 12.50mg. I am giving her the capsule dissolved in water . She is not aspirating it. She is doing fine. She is active, running here and there. We are giving her a lot of food. We are dissolving the capsule in 20mg of water. We are feeding her five times a day so 4 ml of medicine during each feeding time. Her poop is changing. It's brown with yellow urine. She can't swallow the peas. So we are grinding the boiled peas and only give her the water from it. She likes it. We give cerelac along with it. Dimetridazole is kind of concentrated.... So how many days should I give?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

She can drink water but we don't want her to waste the medicine so we pillar feed her.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks cwebster but we don't get the kaytees formula here. We don't get anything for pigeons here. We have to go outskirts to get medicines which are rarely available.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Were you able to view the pictures?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Found this online but don't know as I don't use it. You can google it and see if you can find more info.
Emtryl (Dimetridazole)–for trichomonas...not approved for use in this
country. Mexican or Canadian Emtryl dosed at 1/4-3/8 tsp per gallon for
3-5 days. 
Can cause seizures at higher doses
http://pigeonfanciers.ca/The Pigeon Medicine Cabinet.pdf


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Guys help me ASAP. I went on early morning to check on her but she was dropping her head down. Even at 4 pm she was active but now.... I am giving her constant ors and heat. Help me quickly it's an emergency!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First you said you were giving Metro, then you said Dimetridazole, which I don't even know for sure what the dosage would be. You said you had Metro but wanted to give the Dimetridazole, a little at a time in water, and spread the dosage out all day. I told you giving it that way wasn't a great idea. Giving the right dose is very important with meds. I also told you that with the Metro tablet, you could give him the exact dose that he needed. You did it your way. Your directions couldn't have been all that good as you today came in and asked for how long to give it. Now he is worse, instead of better, and you want help. Why do you ask when you do it your way anyway? Don't know what you want us to say now. Either he is getting too much med, or not enough. Or he is not getting enough food. I have no idea why you are giving her re-hydrating solution. She doesn't need that.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I know dimetridazole is concentrated. That's why we diluted it. Her poop was brown. I don't know but today morning she passed away... She had many problems from where we took her. The place was unhygienic. She had breathing problems. . We only get dimetridazole. The vet pharmacist told its fine to use it.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Look. The place we bought her from was so bad. There was drainage .... We did everything we can. The pharmacist told us to do like I told you. I can't get metro here. I can only get dimetridazole. I gave her ORS because I wanted to increase her glucose level. But she had a slow death... we can't go to vet because vets don't know anything about pigeons.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

She tried to vomit but.. We stopped her then she went to coma. Her eyes were open for some time and then she closed...I don't know what happened. She was active in the morning at 4 am she was roaming.. My mom caught her and put her in her box. Then my dad went to check on around 5 am and woke up us saying she was dropping her head. We fed her till 11 pm last night. She asked for food. But I don't know why this happened. She was putting brown solid in a pool of liquid.. It was not green but why she died I don't know..


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I will send a pic of the medicine


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is the pic of medicine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rosequartz said:


> Look. The place we bought her from was so bad. There was drainage .... We did everything we can. The pharmacist told us to do like I told you.* I can't get metro here.* I can only get dimetridazole. I gave her ORS because I wanted to increase her glucose level. But she had a slow death... we can't go to vet because vets don't know anything about pigeons.


Gee, at the beginning of this thread, you said you had been giving the other bird Metronidazole. Now you say you can't get it there. 

*I believe your bird died of canker as he wasn't recieving the correct amount of medicine in the right way. Also may not have been getting fed enough.*


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

We all want something good to happen. The pharmacist told me dimetridazole is equivalent to metro. Now ur saying something different. What can I do? I can treat with the medicines I get. I gave so much food.she was fine in the morning but all of a sudden....
I am just 14 years old. My mom and I stay up to midnight and dispite all this.. We loved her. I always keep her in my arms and carry her wherever I go. But the place from where she came from was so horrible. I walked up to five kilometers from my home to rescue her. My brother saw her while he walking.... It's hard for me... even while pillar feeding we don't know if she is inhaling it but so far to my concern it didn't happen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your bird died of canker. Birds don't have to die of that.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope she is in a better place now..


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It's shocking. All of a sudden.. I am sure it's not because of medicine or amount of food because if she was overdosing, she should have dropped her head yesterday itself. I don't know if it had sinus canker because she had breathing problems. The canker was solid rock. I would give her betadine wash. She was a cute baby.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Did you see the image of the medicine


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

U get this medicine there? CHEVITA?
I don't get it how did she die all of a sudden?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

She died of canker blocking her trachea. She was heavily breathing with her mouth wide open.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry for the loss of your pigeon. If this was the 3-4 month year old bird I would caution that young birds may have circovirus. Even when we treated our youngster Chloe for canker, we lost her...she also developed staph, coccidia, yeast, aspergillosis, and malaria. We tried everything and treated each new set of symptoms but it was like playing whack a mole because the virus destroyed her immune system as shown on necropsy of her bursa by our vet. So please realize that a young bird may have immune suppression despite treatments. Circovirus is more common I fear than people realize and there are other diseases that are especially harmful to young birds.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey. I found another pigeon down of my building. It had canker. I removed it. Some I guess very few is still there in its throat. I gave it peas in the morning. I also gave rice water to help increase energy. In the evening when I started to feed it it started vomitting. Mainly any fluid.I need help cause it's not doing well. What to do? It is not moving it is just like that sometimes falling. Help me please!!!


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

It is not doing well. It is breathing heavily through its mouth. How can I feed it now?? Whatever I give comes out through its mouth. Help me please I am scared.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird. Is he warm enough? How is he eating? If you could post a photo that might help people here help you treat him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you still got some of that metronidazole that you started treating the first pigeon with? Start giving him 50 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days and please don't stop after 2 days. Is he drinking water on his own? When they have canker they are very very thirsty. Also don't try and remove the canker, you will just stress out the bird and he needs to be kept calm and in a quiet place. Try to feed him smaller amounts of peas at a time. For now, just give him the metro and get him to drink water. If he makes it trough the night, start feeding him tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do not remove any nodules as you can cause a bad bleed. If it is canker, have you started him on Metro? Don't let him over drink, as he will fill his crop with water and can aspirate.
You need to get food into him before you give Metro, as giving it on an empty crop is more likely to make him vomit. Pepto Bismol (Bismuth subsalicylate), works well to reduce the vomiting. You would give it ( a couple of drops), 30 min before feeding and medicating.

Also please don't give any kind of water into its beak, as you can aspirate the bird. If you got any in his lungs, that could be why he is now breathing heavy. Don't do that. The peas will help to add moisture. They should be frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm water. These contain a lot of moisture and will help to get moisture into him.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I am so sorry for informing you late. Unfortunately it died the day I bought. It's poop was brown. I searched the net and it said pigeons having canker in the intestine give brown poop. I tried my best but whatever food I gave in the morning didn't even digest till evening. Sorry guys.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rosequartz, am so to hear he didn't make it. Thank you for comforting him and trying your best.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rosequartz said:


> I am so sorry for informing you late. Unfortunately it died the day I bought. It's poop was brown.* I searched the net and it said pigeons having canker in the intestine give brown poop.* I tried my best but whatever food I gave in the morning didn't even digest till evening. Sorry guys.


No idea where you got that info, but it isn't accurate.


----------

